# عاجل: تفجير كنيسة مارافرام للسريان الاثوذكس في كركوك قبل قليل



## MIKEL MIK (15 أغسطس 2011)

*عاجل: تفجير كنيسة مارافرام للسريان الاثوذكس في كركوك قبل قليل​​​

كركوك / خاص لموقع عنكاوا كوم ​ 

افادت مصادرنا في كركوك، فجر اليوم الاثنين 15/8، بان عبوة ناسفة انفجرتداخل كنيسة مارافرام في كركوك و ادت الى خسائر مادية كبيرة بمبنى الكنيسة .
و قالت المصادر لموقع عنكاوا كوم بان العبوة انفجرت حوالي الساعة الثانية فجراليوم الاثنين 15/8/2011 داخل كنيسة مار افرام للسريان الارثوذكس الواقعة فيمنطقة ساحة العمال بوسط كركوك وادت الى اضرار مادية بالغة في بناية الكنيسة. ​ 
هذا ويذكر بان الاب كوركيس الياس راعي الكنيسة كان موجودا داخل الكنيسة اثناء الانفجار لكنه لم يصب باذى و اكد الاب كوركيس لموقع عنكاوا كوم بان العبوة لم تسفر عن اصابة اي شخص ما عدا الاضرار المادية البالغة في مبنى الكنسة.​ 
جدير ذكره بان هذا يعتبر ثاني تفجير لكنائس كركوك هذا الشهر حيث شهدت المدينةتفجير كنيسة العائلة المقدسة في منطقة شاطرلو فجر 2/8/2011 واسفر الانفجار عن اصابة 13 شخصا بجروح بينهم راعي الكنيسة الاب عماد يلدا.​​*​




 




 




*



*

*



*​ 



*



*





*



*​ 

*لمشاهدة الفيديو انقر الرابط​​​​*
*
​​http://www.ishtartv.com/viewvideo,575,tv.html​*
​
​​​
*

​*​
​


----------



## مريم12 (15 أغسطس 2011)

*احمينا يا يسوع 
ملناش غيرك نلجأ ليه 
و واثقين ان كله للخير يا الهنا​*


----------



## fouad78 (15 أغسطس 2011)

انشالله الرب يحمي جميع المسيحيين في العالم
والحمدلله على سلامة الأبونا ونشكر الرب ما كان في مصلين في الكنيسة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يحمي كل اولادو في كل مكان
يارب احمي شعبك
شكرا للخبر


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2011)

*الشيطان الإسلامى هائج ..... لأنه يعلم بدنو نهايته *


----------



## MAJI (16 أغسطس 2011)

تخريب وقتل وترهيب 
مهنة امتهنها المرتزقة الاسلاميين باسم الله
ربنا يهديهم وينور عقول الي مشغليهم 
السماء والارض تزولان لكن كلام المسيح لايزول
شكرا للخبر
ربنا يحفظك


----------



## حمورابي (16 أغسطس 2011)

*الحكومة العراقية . . لها دور كبير في تنظيم وإدخال الأرهابيين الى داخل العراق وتزويدهم بالاسلحة الخفيفة والثقيلة . وحتى توفير لهم جنسيات عراقية . لكي لا يتم عرقلتهم في السيطرات . هذا إن لم تكن بعض الوحدات تقدم يد العون لكي يتم تنفيذ أعمال كبيرة ومنظمة مثل هذا العمل الذي هو الثالث في اقل من اسبوع . تم تفجير ثلاث كنائس في كركوك المحافظة التي تقع فوق الذهب الاسود . بعد تصفية المسيحيين سوف يتم تصفية مكون آخر . . *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *الحكومة العراقية . . لها دور كبير في تنظيم وإدخال الأرهابيين الى داخل العراق وتزويدهم بالاسلحة الخفيفة والثقيلة . وحتى توفير لهم جنسيات عراقية . لكي لا يتم عرقلتهم في السيطرات . هذا إن لم تكن بعض الوحدات تقدم يد العون لكي يتم تنفيذ أعمال كبيرة ومنظمة مثل هذا العمل الذي هو الثالث في اقل من اسبوع . تم تفجير ثلاث كنائس في كركوك المحافظة التي تقع فوق الذهب الاسود . بعد تصفية المسيحيين سوف يتم تصفية مكون آخر . . *



*الشيطان يحارب معركته الأخيرة*


----------



## اليهودى (16 أغسطس 2011)

*الرب يحفظنا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2011)

نشكر ربنا انها جت علي اضرار ماديه فقط 
دي مقدور عليها
وربنا يرحمنا من الايام القادمه
فعدو الخير بدأ الحرب مع اولاد الملك


----------



## grges monir (17 أغسطس 2011)

همجية الاسلام مستمرة
دين غريب قائم  على العنف والترهيب
بدون ذلك يفقد قوتة


----------

